# can you identify this?



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I removed this from the cold inlet side of a rheem 75g. Nat gas w... It was jammed in the top side in the nipple. House is five years old, piped with cpvc. Coworker removed identical "thing" stuck in 3/4x1/2x1/2 tee, also on cold side. His house was nine years old, piped in cpvc. State w.. These houses about 25 miles apart. City water, prv on both.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's the little check/heat trap device that's in the nipples..


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I would agree with Un1ted. Integral check valve in the water heater inlet.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

the red eye med gives it away.
Its the glove box of a stoner


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

They can cause all sorts of problems.. From rattling to completely shutting the water flow off. If you look on the nipple there usually will be an arrow pointing in the direction of flow.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

True story, not a stoner. One too many flakes of c.i. In the eye. Arrows on nipples pointed correct direction. Impressed that the little ******* made it all the way through the system. Or could some pressure anomaly force it through the fins on the nipple?


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

No trap on hot side, just fins like on cold side


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It's the little check/heat trap device that's in the nipples..


Ditto. Definitely the "little ball from hell".

I have found so many of those little suckers all over the place.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> True story, not a stoner. One too many flakes of c.i. In the eye. Arrows on nipples pointed correct direction. Impressed that the little ******* made it all the way through the system. Or could some pressure anomaly force it through the fins on the nipple?


Storys that start with "true story" are usally told by stoners :thumbsup: A stoner friend of mine is notorious for that!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Storys that start with "true story" are usally told by stoners :thumbsup: A stoner friend of mine is notorious for that!


Ya got a coffee cup I can pee in? : laughing. I couldn't handle the stuff kids today smoke. Worst habit I got are Newport lights.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Same here... found that in hot water shut off on lav supply..


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Rocky Patel Battalion Maduro's and a good cognac and you wont care about it just be glad you got it fixed and got paid


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Bingo!*



AlbacoreShuffle said:


> the red eye med gives it away.
> Its the glove box of a stoner


That was my guess too!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Ya got a coffee cup I can pee in? : laughing. I couldn't handle the stuff kids today smoke. Worst habit I got are Newport lights.


That's funny I always thought your handle was a play on reefer and keef 


Kief, keef or kif or keif (sometimes kef) refers to the resin glands (or trichomes) of cannabis which may accumulate in containers or be sifted from loose dry cannabis buds with a mesh screen or sieve. Kief contains a much higher concentration of psychoactive cannabinoids, such as THC, than other preparations of cannabis buds from which it is derived. Traditionally kief has been pressed into cakes as hashish for convenience in storage and shipping, but can be vaporized or smoked in its powder form. [1]


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's funny I always thought your handle was a play on reefer and keef
> 
> Kief, keef or kif or keif (sometimes kef) refers to the resin glands (or trichomes) of cannabis which may accumulate in containers or be sifted from loose dry cannabis buds with a mesh screen or sieve. Kief contains a much higher concentration of psychoactive cannabinoids, such as THC, than other preparations of cannabis buds from which it is derived. Traditionally kief has been pressed into cakes as hashish for convenience in storage and shipping, but can be vaporized or smoked in its powder form. [1]


Sounds like you are well versed in this.... Lol


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Sounds like you are well versed in this.... Lol


I read alot....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I read alot....


Uh huh...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Uh huh...


;-)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Uh huh...


Did you go to Ridgemont High school?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Did you go to Ridgemont High school?


I can't remember....


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's funny I always thought your handle was a play on reefer and keef
> 
> Kief, keef or kif or keif (sometimes kef) refers to the resin glands (or trichomes) of cannabis which may accumulate in containers or be sifted from loose dry cannabis buds with a mesh screen or sieve. Kief contains a much higher concentration of psychoactive cannabinoids, such as THC, than other preparations of cannabis buds from which it is derived. Traditionally kief has been pressed into cakes as hashish for convenience in storage and shipping, but can be vaporized or smoked in its powder form. [1]


My first name is keith


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> My first name is keith


Sure it is Keefer w...


----------

